# Fish



## jumboman (Feb 2, 2005)

I have been ice fishing alot lately, I catch alot of small fish and when I am lucky I hook on to a bigger one. I fish Northland jigging spoons, Rapalas, ( both tipped with salmon egss ) and Wax Worms. I would like to know some good tips for finding bigger perch and what baits will help. I fish lake St. Clair if it helps, I thought it might be that they are deeper.

Thanks Corey 8)


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i would try rigging up a floating color full or glow in the dark jig head with a minnow. put ur weights between 1-1.5 feet above the jig head....if u try it let me know how it goes. caught all my fish this winter on this


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I like to use genz worms and fat boys with whole minnows or waxies for perch. I also use a hali with a waxie or minnow head.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

take a flasher and take the hook off of it. were the hook was tie a 8 inch peice of mono onto the ring. on the other end tie your singel hook. Use just heads, been working great for us!


----------

